# This weeks project



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just waiting on my ATS from Generac...


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful work.
You must have a bunch more circuits to run.
Huge house?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well iam commercial only but hey nice work best ive seen on this forum since ive been a member clean neat pride in your work . The way it should look like great job bro .:thumbsup:


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

It's a decent sized house, maybe 8k or 10k sqft. 3 stories plus full finished basement. I'll admit, it's a bit overkill, but the architect spec'd the distribution panel, so that's what they got. It was nice to have to have, I used it to feed the generator panel, and 2 other subpanels. Between the generator panel and a sub on the 2nd floor, the 3-200A panels are under-loaded. I probably could have gotten by with only 2 of them, but they were already spec'd and paid for.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

bmailman20 said:


> Just waiting on my ATS from Generac...


Really beautiful work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

That is some nice work kudos all the pretty colors.
But to be Debbie downer at least a couple localities here would bitch over the plumbing over the panels. But it's so nice looking maybe they'd not notice!


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sparky J said:


> That is some nice work kudos all the pretty colors.
> But to be Debbie downer at least a couple localities here would bitch over the plumbing over the panels. But it's so nice looking maybe they'd not notice!


The pipes will be above a drop ceiling. It won't be seen when the house is done.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Dang, looks good man. Thats must be a big one. Houses dont have electrical rooms around here.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

did you pull the two parallel sets of feeders in the same pipe or are my eyes deceiving me??


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bmailman20 said:


> Just waiting on my ATS from Generac...


Top of the line work Bro..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That is one beautiful service.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

bmailman20 said:


> The pipes will be above a drop ceiling. It won't be seen when the house is done.


I got ya, it is crazy seeing the differences around the county though. Here it would probably be caught in the rough in unless the plumber didn't have his pipes in. Like I said it depends on the locality. I even had to build out a wall to move out panels in a renovation homes unfinished basement as the sump pipe was there so I'd have "dedicated electrical space" and all. Let me say I was glad I asked before I set the panels though.
You guys in NY have private inspectors right?


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

What is that orange pipe above the mdp? Sprinkler?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Some guys here hate wire ties in panels.. now you see why the better electricians use them.. :thumbsup:

You won't get the same look without wire ties.. I hope you guys get it now..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Some guys here hate wire ties in panels.. now you see why the better electricians use them.. :thumbsup:
> 
> You won't get the same look without wire ties.. I hope you guys get it now..


Go bury a box.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Go bury a box.


Ouch.

I personally don't zip tie my panels really preference, and generally most of my wire is solid. Also some inspectors here get panty issues and complain about bundling no mater tight or loose.

I say take pride in your work and don't compromise quality if you can help it.
This and customer service I think are a dying art.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Go bury a box.


I am... tomorrow... :laughing::thumbup::laughing:

I hope you noticed the painted plywood.. just another thing that separates the ordinary electrician from the elite who go the extra mile to do a perfect job..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Some guys here hate wire ties in panels.. now you see why the better electricians use them.. :thumbsup:
> 
> You won't get the same look without wire ties.. I hope you guys get it now..


Wax string is even better..:thumbup:


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Super nice work man! Thumbs up


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Keep posting pics.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments, guys. I was glad to be able to go above and beyond on this one. I know the customer and builder will appreciate it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

B4T said:


> Some guys here hate wire ties in panels.. now you see why the better electricians use them.. :thumbsup:
> 
> You won't get the same look without wire ties.. I hope you guys get it now..


First thing I do when working on a panel is clip out all the nasty, brittle, yellowed zip ties.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I hope you noticed the painted plywood.. just another thing that separates the ordinary electrician from the elite who go the extra mile to do a perfect job..


I hope you know if you went the paint plywood route on many of our jobs you would be considered strange and the plywood would be removed. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I hope you know if you went the paint plywood route on many of our jobs you would be considered strange and the plywood would be removed. :laughing:


I can understand that.. judging from your posts there seems to be a lack of skills when it comes to making the job look better...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> First thing I do when working on a panel is clip out all the nasty, brittle, yellowed zip ties.


You have been sniffing poop pumps too long.. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I can understand that.. judging from your posts there seems to be a lack of skills when it comes to making the job look better...


:laughing:

Plywood = smoke & fire, sometimes mildew and in some cases rot. 

Uni-strut or concrete not so much. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Plywood = smoke & fire, sometimes mildew and in some cases rot.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

B4T said:


> You have been sniffing poop pumps too long.. :laughing:


Just been building panels of all types long enough to know that ties are mostly a waste, especially in something as simple as a little resi load center, that only get cut first service call. 

In a control cabinet where you need to keep wires bundled to doors and swinging sub panels and keep drive outputs and instrument cables together and away from other wires ties are needed but in a load center not really. 

They are a real pain in comercial/industrial panels too when you have to add CT's for load monitoring or PQ loggers, another time when I make all the ties go away.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Just been building panels of all types long enough to know that ties are mostly a waste, especially in something as simple as a little resi load center, that only get cut first service call.
> 
> In a control cabinet where you need to keep wires bundled to doors and swinging sub panels and keep drive outputs and instrument cables together and away from other wires ties are needed but in a load center not really.
> 
> They are a real pain in comercial/industrial panels too when you have to add CT's for load monitoring or PQ loggers, another time when I make all the ties go away.


Especially when the wire is solid. Ties are not necessary....


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Scary words or phrases: Blue Carlon Box, Wagos, Zip Ties, Ground up, back stab, federal pacific


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

WOW! Everyone's a hater when it comes to tie-wraps! I only use then to tame the noodles and grounds, and keep them in the back of the panel where they belong!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> First thing I do when working on a panel is clip out all the nasty, brittle, yellowed zip ties.


I do to. You really have to but I also replace them when I am done.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

mdfriday said:


> Especially when the wire is solid. Ties are not necessary....


A lot of times I use the 12 solid for my zip tie..


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

bmailman20 said:


> WOW! Everyone's a hater when it comes to tie-wraps! I only use then to tame the noodles and grounds, and keep them in the back of the panel where they belong!


Not everyone. I always use them and if I cut one, I'll replace it when I'm done


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I wish I could get my romex to look like that. I am no residental man.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

nice neat job....now tell me you have a hot wife too....and I am going to kick your shin.....:laughing:


----------



## knnowledge (Nov 21, 2011)

thats a very nice job their sir. how much was that job if u dont mind me asking


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

bmailman20 said:


> Just waiting on my ATS from Generac...


incredible, that looks amazing.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sweet looking job. The box adapters are a nice touch too.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Very tidy work man. I also fall into the anti zip tie crowd as I can make my wires pretty enough without them and with the panel cover on, that little detail doesn't mean anything until someone has to take the panel cover off. There is nothing wrong with having pride in your work, but to me zip ties aren't something I'm ever going to do in a resi panel.


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

why did u let the plumber run lines over your equipment?? inspecter told me one time either the pipe goes or the panel....guess who moved....


----------

